# new member still listed as a guest



## macko420 (Jul 27, 2007)

HI,
I'm just wondering why I would still be listed as a guest on a post when I joined yesterday.  I think I read something about that somewhere over the past few days but I can't remember where or what!  Sorry...


----------



## Dave M (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is a link to one of a number of threads asking the same question (and with the answer).


----------



## macko420 (Jul 27, 2007)

*It's official!*

Thanks, that worked!


----------



## baguiogal (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi!!  Another newbie here also listed as guest. (just wonderin what's in the private forums   )

Followed the link posted above, put in all the info up until BBS member code but this is what popped out....

_The following errors occurred during your registration:

    * The email address you entered is already in use. If you have forgotten your password, please click here.
    * That username is already in use. If you are baguiogal and you have forgotten your password, click here.
_

Do I need to change my email and username? I was hoping I can keep all my old info when I registered as a guest at the forum. Appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 1, 2007)

I consider myself very computer literate and an internet Junkie

Getting mine to switch was very counter intuitive, either the process was changed by the third or fourth attempt or the instructions were better written when I finally got it done

I realize this is a "Non Profit" site and alot of effort is volunteer, but it's not an unreasonable expectation that when you pay a fee to become a member that the field identifying you as one should change as a result of he payment and registration and not require navgation to another part and revalidating your status manually

That being said I think I need to cut off the coffee this morning


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 1, 2007)

baguiogal said:


> _The following errors occurred during your registration:
> 
> * The email address you entered is already in use. If you have forgotten your password, please click here.
> * That username is already in use. If you are baguiogal and you have forgotten your password, click here.
> ...



You are already registered as a bbs user.  The messages above are what you get when you try to register AGAIN.

Please *click here* for instructions on obtaining the BBS Member Code and entering it into your existing bbs profile.

Note that, for this to work, you must have a valid current TUG Membership, and have gotten set up in the Member Login system.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 1, 2007)

Rent_Share said:


> ... it's not an unreasonable expectation that when you pay a fee to become a member that the field identifying you as one should change as a result of he payment and registration and not require navgation to another part and revalidating your status manually



When you join TUG, this enables you to enter the areas of the TUG website that are reserved for TUG Members, via the Members Login system.  

The bulletin board, however, is NOT one of those Members-only areas, as it is available to TUG Members and non-members alike.  The bbs uses commercial vBulletin software with its own database.  Consequently, the bulletin board has its own separate login system.  

With a valid TUG membership, once you get set up with the Member Login system, you can ALWAYS log into the Member Login system to obtain the current BBS Member Code for entry into your bbs profile.

We would love to have this done automatically, however, this is not currently possible.  However, you can obtain the BBS Member Code and update your profile entry in under a minute, so this should not be too big a burden on anybody.


----------



## baguiogal (Sep 1, 2007)

Makai Guy said:


> You are already registered as a bbs user.  The messages above are what you get when you try to register AGAIN.
> 
> Please *click here* for instructions on obtaining the BBS Member Code and entering it into your existing bbs profile.
> 
> Note that, for this to work, you must have a valid current TUG Membership, and have gotten set up in the Member Login system.




wooohoooo   I don't know if it's me or the admin/mod who fixed it but I'm  IN !!! :whoopie: 

Thanks makai guy! Have a fun labor day weekend all!  

Lea (from the mauka of CT)


----------

